# help with dog with allergies scratching bad



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

My mom has a dog with allergies and I guess some kind of infection. It took vet awhile to figure out infection. His skin is still dry dry dry and flaky. He still tears at his skin (scratch scratch) . She has asked me over and over what my advice is, but the only advice I give her she disregards-- check his food source. 
I've also recommended flax oil (the pricey kind kept in the frigerator section in health food stores) with a little bit of cottage cheese given once a day for a few weeks to see if it works. I dont have any proof about it, just read it.


What other advice do any of you have?


----------



## no hurry (Mar 16, 2008)

Like you said, probably his food. Allergy tests for dogs arent very accurate so its trail and error. There are a few great foods with very few ingredients that work wonders for some dogs (Mine did beautifully on Wellness Core w/ fish and now eats the Solid Gold Holistique - no more bald patches or itching). Some dogs cannot tolerate any corn, wheat or soy. Some cannot eat chicken or beef. Many of these do well on fish or venison. If its an environmental factor (grass, flees etc) I think its harder to determine. Make sure he has no flees. Only walk him away from grass. trial and error.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When dogs are allergic to something it will cause a skin reaction. He is most likely allergic to something he is eating, so he's being exposed to the allergen on a daily basis. The most common food allergy in dogs and humans is corn, followed by other grains. Your mother is possibly in a state of denial because the cost of noncorn dog food is going to be double the cost of what she is presently feeding the dog. However, she will feed him less, perhaps even half of what she is feeding him now. My advice would be to buy a bag of dog food, enough for one month, of a high quality brand. When switching, have him miss one meal and just start him right in with the new food. Also have her stop giving him biscuits and other commercially made treats. If she simply must give him treats, have her cook up some hamburger or something and dole out little bits of it.

The flax seed oil is also a good idea. Flax seed oil is high in omega 3 and will help to soothe his skin. Lavender essential oil will help with the inflamation on his skin. I would use a Q-tip and dab it on the bad spots.


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Also, most high quality foods come with a money back guarantee so if the dog doesn't like the food, you can return it and try another.
My dog is allergic to corn, wheat, poultry (chicken, turkey, duck, pheasant) and beef. I feed her a raw diet that I cook (I take the bone pieces out now) with some kibble. She is doing great and I have to put her on a diet because all the nutrients are absorbed now. 
She does beg for popcorn though...loves the stuff so I will give her some but the next day she is itching her ears like crazy.
Maybe you can show her this site so she can see that you are not alone in your suggestion.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Our dog Brawn was severely allergic to chicken so we had to buy a special venison based dog food for him. He improved immediately!

If your mom isn't willing to find the source of the problem, treating the symptoms is going to be a bit futile. Try giving him Benadryl, put fish oil in his food and rub him down with a good moisturizing lotion.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

If your mom isn't willing to listen, then there is nothing you can do. My brother is the same way. Complains about an issue with his dog, I give him advice and he ignores it and does what is cheapest. I gave up.

The flax oil is good, but I would be more inclined to go with fish oil as dogs find it more palatable and it is an animal oil- you can get the cheaper capsules and use a pin to stick it. One cap per 20 lb of dog. I do not know what your recommending cottage cheese- many dogs are lactose intolerant after being weaned and throwing off the calcium/phosphorus levels by adding it to a diet that already has the correct ratio is never good. But additions will not make a big difference if the allergen is still present.
What if you bought a bag of grain free food and gave it to your mom- then when she saw the difference she may be inclined to stay with it.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

those are good ideas, I thought of cott. cheese because of how humans can use it; cott chse helps (humans) quickly absorb the fats in the flax oil seed very quickly. (plus some other stuff I read, and dont remember). Dont know if dogs digestive would work same way.
What I might do is call her pet store (she's in Okla, I'm in Maine) and buy her a credit for some good food, (I have luck wit innova or canidae and also have used 'barking at the moon' but it's awful pricey).
I'll see what I can do-- she emailed me today and told me she was sorry I had to 'beat the same old drum' . . . . ha! she's the one who is going to the vet, paying for stuff that doesn't work. . . .

will give it a try.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Dogs are carnivores, we are omnivores- so no- different digestive systems. Innova and Canidae are good foods for dogs that are not fighting allergies. Grain free is the best to start with for a dog with allergies though-to take away the grains which tend to be the ones to cause allergies- because as I said in my first statement- dogs are carnivores- not omnivores. The initial outlay will be more- BUT the dog will need to be fed less of it as well. I would make that clear and tell her if that bothers her, she can add canned green beans to fill the rest of the bowl.


----------

